# Which Hexlogic pad with Meguiars 205/105 ?



## slimjimvw

I'm just assembling an order to go with my first DA (DAS-6 PRO). I've decided to go down the Megs 205/105 & Hexlodic pad route as it gets consistant reviews and is suitable for a beginner like myself.

Now my latest headache is which pads to use ? There seems to be 4 grades available. To start with i will be polishing my 03 plate VW Golf.

Can anyone shine any light on the matter ?

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## -Raven-

Orange and white.


----------



## herbiedacious

Here you go Chap,heres one to print and laminate:
http://www.cuprasport.co.uk/hexlogic/hexlogic_guide_2.pdf


----------



## slimjimvw

type[r]+ said:


> Orange and white.


Would the Orange not be "to harsh" ?

Would i need a finishing pad (black)with the #205 over the white ?


----------



## Dave KG

Woah, you have a can of worms right here.

First thing you need to know is that 105 and 205 are non-dimishing SMAT abrasives. The amount of cut they will deliver depends on many factors, one of which is the pad you choose (others include the pressure applied and the length of set).

To recommend pads is therefore very difficult, but as a starter I would be looking to have three main pads - one finishing, one medium polishing and one cutting. For me it would be black, white and yellow respectively and possible have the green in there too sitting between white and yellow as a very good middle ground.

205 can happily be used on black for finishing, white for light correction with light pressure or more moderate correction if you increase pressure and set length (use water to lengthen the set if required). Also on green for more cut if you need it and increase the pressure to get it to cut more... If you use light pressure at the end of your set with 205 in white then you likely wont need to follow with 205 on black but the paint may be very soft and sensitive so check it and look for an enhancement - if there is one, go for that step.

105 can be used on a white pad for moderate correction, green for moderate to heavy or yellow for heavy correction - and again, it is pressure dependent. 

There are loads of variables here, it would be impossible to recommend just a couple of pads in my eyes to use with these products - part of their strong suit is their flexibility and having a range of pads adds to this flexibility.


----------



## -Raven-

slimjimvw said:


> Would the Orange not be "to harsh" ?
> 
> Would i need a finishing pad (black)with the #205 over the white ?


No and no.


----------



## Demetrios72

Hex pads are very good and last VFM :thumb:


----------



## slimjimvw

Brilliant. Thanks very much fellas.

I'm going to order orange and white as they seem the most versatile colours.

I'm only looking to remove fine swirling so i'm expecting white to work well but have the orange if it doesn't.


----------



## slimjimvw

Dave KG said:


> Woah, you have a can of worms right here.
> 
> First thing you need to know is that 105 and 205 are non-dimishing SMAT abrasives. The amount of cut they will deliver depends on many factors, one of which is the pad you choose (others include the pressure applied and the length of set).
> 
> To recommend pads is therefore very difficult, but as a starter I would be looking to have three main pads - one finishing, one medium polishing and one cutting. For me it would be black, white and yellow respectively and possible have the green in there too sitting between white and yellow as a very good middle ground.
> 
> 205 can happily be used on black for finishing, white for light correction with light pressure or more moderate correction if you increase pressure and set length (use water to lengthen the set if required). Also on green for more cut if you need it and increase the pressure to get it to cut more... If you use light pressure at the end of your set with 205 in white then you likely wont need to follow with 205 on black but the paint may be very soft and sensitive so check it and look for an enhancement - if there is one, go for that step.
> 
> 105 can be used on a white pad for moderate correction, green for moderate to heavy or yellow for heavy correction - and again, it is pressure dependent.
> 
> There are loads of variables here, it would be impossible to recommend just a couple of pads in my eyes to use with these products - part of their strong suit is their flexibility and having a range of pads adds to this flexibility.





slimjimvw said:


> Brilliant. Thanks very much fellas.
> 
> I'm going to order orange and white as they seem the most versatile colours.
> 
> I'm only looking to remove fine swirling so i'm expecting white to work well but have the orange if it doesn't.


I may revise this.

So for light/moderate removal on VW paint (hard i guess?) i maybe be better off going for green and white ? Will the green give enough cut with 105 ?

Its a bloody minefield.


----------



## Trip tdi

Great thread here, have you owned the car since new.


----------



## Dave KG

slimjimvw said:


> I may revise this.
> 
> So for light/moderate removal on VW paint (hard i guess?) i maybe be better off going for green and white ? Will the green give enough cut with 105 ?
> 
> Its a bloody minefield.


The green will cut well with 105, especially if you apply pressure to the machine... however, you will get a little more cut again if you use the yellow pad with 105. Hard to say what your paint will need without actually polishing it.

Don't guess paint hardness or make any assumptions based on the badge on the bonnet - that can lead you into trouble by assuming paint is hard when the conditions the car has lived in may have softened upper layers of paint, or there may be a respray you don't know about. Generally speaking, VW paint is hard, but that doesn't mean yours is - always try lightest combo first and work up until you get the correction you need.


----------



## slimjimvw

Trip tdi said:


> Great thread here, have you owned the car since new.


Nope. Only had it a month or so. Hence wanting to get the paint corrected.

Its a great bit of kit though , don't think i'll get bored of the VR6 howl anytime soon.


----------



## slimjimvw

Dave KG said:


> The green will cut well with 105, especially if you apply pressure to the machine... however, you will get a little more cut again if you use the yellow pad with 105. Hard to say what your paint will need without actually polishing it.
> 
> Don't guess paint hardness or make any assumptions based on the badge on the bonnet - that can lead you into trouble by assuming paint is hard when the conditions the car has lived in may have softened upper layers of paint, or there may be a respray you don't know about. Generally speaking, VW paint is hard, but that doesn't mean yours is - always try lightest combo first and work up until you get the correction you need.


Great advice Dave , you have a wealth of knowledge.

Maybe you original post of black , white and yellow will give me a good starting point range.

Start with #105 on white pad and gauge from there ? If that doesn't cut it then yellow with #105 and finish with #205 on black ?


----------



## Trip tdi

slimjimvw said:


> Nope. Only had it a month or so. Hence wanting to get the paint corrected.
> 
> Its a great bit of kit though , don't think i'll get bored of the VR6 howl anytime soon.


Nice one, what spec is your one, plus the colour as well, i assume it's petrol.


----------



## slimjimvw

Trip tdi said:


> Nice one, what spec is your one, plus the colour as well, i assume it's petrol.


Deep Blue Pearlescent mk4 R32.


----------



## Trip tdi

slimjimvw said:


> Deep Blue Pearlescent mk4 R32.


Wow, that's a very special car, they look best in Blue, and incredibly great looking cars; the best golf mk4 model going through the range, nice purchase.

Sorry to rude, whats the mileage on your car, i have been told they are bullet proof engines, and make a real nice sound.

I would love to own one.


----------



## dohc-vtec

slimjimvw said:


> Great advice Dave , you have a wealth of knowledge.
> 
> Maybe you original post of black , white and yellow will give me a good starting point range.
> 
> Start with #105 on white pad and gauge from there ? If that doesn't cut it then yellow with #105 and finish with #205 on black ?


No, you start with the lightest combo first which would be 205 on black, if more correction is needed then step up to 205 on white, if more correction needed then 105 on white, and if even more then 105 on yellow


----------



## slimjimvw

dohc-vtec said:


> No, you start with the lightest combo first which would be 205 on black, if more correction is needed then step up to 205 on white, if more correction needed then 105 on white, and if even more then 105 on yellow


Cheers.


----------



## wecan438

has anyone tried the Polish ROCKET 12


----------



## chongo

wecan438 said:


> has anyone tried the Polish ROCKET 12


What the hell is that


----------



## Mikesphotaes

-Raven- said:


> Orange and white.


Yep, I use that too!


----------



## mb1

what does non diminish mean and how will I know about hard and medium soft Paints

pad selecting


----------



## lowejackson

mb1 said:


> what does non diminish mean and how will I know about hard and medium soft Paints
> 
> pad selecting


Diminishing polishes are where the abrasives fracture into small bits whilst polishing and so provide a finer cut. Non diminishing abrasives such as Megs 205 do not break down, the amount of cut can be changed by using different pads, speeds and pressure. I prefer the non diminishing abrasives but the choice is down to preference rather than one being better than the other


----------

